# RS4 K-04 turbo sale at Achtuning! $2050 shipped free!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

We only have a few K-04s left in stock currently, now's your chance to get them while they last and save a few bucks as well








Just click on the image to go to the product page on Achtuning.com!


----------

